# My allroad on the beach...don't get excited, kinda boring



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

So my brother_in-law/know it all/truck owner/cop said that quattro was not real 4wd and that it would not go in the sand. He was real tool about it and really got the wife's panties in a bunch so she was stoked. Even with the waterproof cover on the GoPro you can hear her chattering about it. The allroad had no problems at all even in the soft chewed up stuff. Enjoy the high quality low excitement videos. 

ESP was off the entire time and I only felt EDL kick in once. I was running stock height before and 402 modded it to 382 (+20mm of height). Maybe hit 30mph and made some tight turns at level 4 without any hiccups. 18 psi in the tires which I probably didn't need but I had a point to prove and wasn't risking it. The tires are some cheap-O all season 225/55/17 that came on the car. You can hear the beach gear rattling about in the cargo pod. never really got out of second gear (speed limit 15mph). A/C on for one of the videos when I had a car load of people.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Anybody that can watch all 3 needs help.


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

Thanks Frank (ya bum) The wife was a limiting factor, and this should serve as a warning that this is not me being me or a Ken Block wannabe. Three kids unbuckled in the back limited the shenanigans.


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

I hauled 4 adults, 3 kids, a dog and a pod full of beach gear on full tire pressure no problem. Definitely reduced traction with the extra pressure in the tires. 

P.S. The wagon hatch makes a great sunshade if you toss a towel on the side.


----------

